# How much to re-grip my clubs?



## leaney (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm looking to get my clubs re-gripped.

The 'Golf Pride Multi-compound grips' are probably going to get the nod.

But how much are people charging to re-grip these?

I know that American Golf can do them but how much do they charge?

Thanks


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2012)

Not sure about AG but my Pro is charging 11 quid + fitting!!!

Wonder how many he does...:mmm:


----------



## theknife (Jan 26, 2012)

do them yourself...its ridiculously easy....plenty of write ups on the net


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2012)

Depends on what you go for and how much tape you have. You can do it yourself very easily. Another option is to by yourself (Gamola is good) and see if the pro will put them on. Usually a bit cheaper and to be honest I wouldn't let AG within a Bubba drive of my clubs. Otherwise just take them to the club pro. I would say 9 irons for about Â£50-60 wouldn't be too bad. Some charge more, some less.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 26, 2012)

AG charge Â£1 per club as long as the grips are bought from them or you can prove they were bought from their online store.


----------



## bluetoon (Jan 26, 2012)

DIY is the way to go if you have a garage/workshop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd3Qzz3m4cg


----------



## leaney (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments.

I'll see what I can get sorted.


----------



## bozza (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got my 4-pw done with new golf pride multi compound grips by my pro for Â£60.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 26, 2012)

just had 9 clubs done for Â£36 at the pro shop


----------



## paddyc (Jan 27, 2012)

For your standard Golf Pride Tour Wrap grip it is Â£4.99 and Â£1 to fit each at Direct Golf


----------

